# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.*The Rules:*

Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE**POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 

Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010 (dashrendar)*

i need to buy slam specialties re-5 rear bags with brackets, and manual paddle valves. for cheappp


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

want to buy it for cheap new or used
just need 2 valve dump controls in 1/2


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

i NEED front air struts...
mason techs, bagyard, airlift, used, new, whatever your selling! send me an email [email protected]


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

WTB: Full Air Ride Setup (Management, Lines, Wires, Strut/Coilover/Bags), Bolt-On.


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB Switchbox. 5 or 7.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

WTT my 5 gallon 8 port tank for the same but skinny. I was going to run a sub next to this one but plans have changed.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

willing to trade my rare stern face 3 wheels for a full mk4 setup, can be bags over coils.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*WTB pair of Aerosports,Re-7's or air houses,& Viair 380,*

As the title say's looking to pick up the final peice to do air. Looking for a set or aerosports new or used, Slam Specialties re'7s, or Uv air houses. doesnt matter to me. also looking for a Viair 380. PM me what you got for sale, pics, and a price.
Thnks
KAOS


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wtt:
5 gallon tank
8 3/8" asco valves with all fittings 
1/2" smc watertrap
avs black 7 switch box
for:
2 3/8" watertraps
8 gallon aluminum tank
easy street manifold
viair 480c compressor
accuair manifold
autopilot
fablab pressuryte


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

WTB:
5 Gal. Tank.
Dual Needle gauge 
Single Needle gauge


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

looking for uvair aerosports for now, I'm piecing together a mk3 air ride setup so lemme know what you have, I also need other stuff, I'm lookin for used on the following
5 gallon 8 port tank
Water trap
400c compressor( must be in good working condition)
manifold
5 switch box
Chapman reaer struts
Whatever wlse you have, mainly I wana start with buying the bags I'm lookin to spend like 180-200 on the uvair aerosports


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb98gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb98gti* »_looking for uvair aerosports for now, I'm piecing together a mk3 air ride setup so lemme know what you have, I also need other stuff, I'm lookin for used on the following
5 gallon 8 port tank
Water trap
400c compressor( must be in good working condition)
manifold
5 switch box
Chapman reaer struts
Whatever wlse you have, mainly I wana start with buying the bags I'm lookin to spend like 180-200 on the uvair aerosports

pmd


----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

WTB: MK4 Firestone rear bags


----------



## always_trouble (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010 (dashrendar)*

looking for an mk4 full set up..pm me or email at [email protected]


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010 (always_trouble)*

mk5 supension, bags over fk's for sale. check my name. layed subframe on 17,18 and i never got to try 19's. 600 for struts and bags.


_Modified by 96Mk36 at 9:50 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

WTT: 1 week old Auto Pilot Digital Setup for wheels. (+ cash on my end possibly..)
Depending on the deal I also have 8 SMC valves all ready pre strung into 2 lines and ready to go to add to the trade. 
Looking for wheels similar(there weds in the picture, but there are so many different brands of this specific looking wheel it doesn't matter the brand as long as they meet my requirements.) to the picture (17s, staggered, stepped lip, 2/3 piece, mk4 offset worthy with adapters)








Let me know thanks.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*









ibanez soundgrear sr300dx. worth about 250, can include a bag, stand, and amp for another 100. Will trade for:
accuair vu4
easy street manifold
7-8 gallon tank
viair480c
avs chrome switchbox
single needle gauges
fablab pressuryte
will also sell outright


----------



## GTISTIG (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

i need a full kit for my mkv gti, dont really care if its new or used just as long as it works, and nothing outrageously expensive, Thanks


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010 (dashrendar)*

WTB: MKIV bagyard fronts. Any style. By first week of may.


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010 (sbuogr)*

two aero sports, two air house.(used) 400 for all of them picked up.


----------



## AbtCorrado (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2010 (dashrendar)*

WTB 2 rear bags, compressor , tank, valves,2 front mcphearson bags 2/1/5 center hole.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

anyone got some used mk2 bags?


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

WTB: Easystreet Autopilot digital controller. 
I have the ecu and wiring, just need the display/controller.
Email me at [email protected] for faster responses


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wtt: mk4 gli lip (BMP) for anything air related...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

WTB: 5 gal 6 port alum tank 
this kind







..or if you know where i can find one shoot me a pm and lmk. thanks


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

WTB 2 universal air aero sport bags


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (NDubber)*









not the best pic but it is brand new
5 gallon 8 port tank
want to trade for a slimmer longer 5 gal 4 port tank
or sell for $65+ shipping
tank is about 21" wide about 12" tall and about 9.5" deep










_Modified by NDubber at 6:42 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (derryo)*

WTB: Auto Pilot digital controller preferably used but in good condition
for trade i have
I have a set of older audi wheels that are 4x108, a go-ped, a Jackson dkmg guitar, a mini bike, a moped, an original 1970s Raleigh chopper, 2 12inch vega subs(need tlc) in a box, and an 81 chevy suburban. 
If any of this crap interests you hit me up if you have an auto pilot and you dont want this stuff hit me up anyway cause ill just buy it. If you dont have an auto pilot but you want some of this crap also hit me up


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

WTB RE-5 bags


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

WTB: 2 aero sport bags ASAP!
cash in hand


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (jdmdon)*

IM me if you have some valves for sale


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2 front coilover struts. Just struts and collars!


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

for what kind of car?


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

want to buy ashtray gauge pod lmk what you got 16605255429


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

WTB manifold. 

kthnxbye.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

WTT; 
golf front euro 4 motion valence (brand new) 

for air goodies for a possible project. just throwing it out there


----------



## kobrakai176 (Feb 20, 2007)

WTB 2 3/8 Push connect fittings somewhere close to 02771 cash in hand. ASAP


----------



## hhn_jff (Sep 10, 2008)

Would like to trade a set of Bilstein pss9's coilovers for front Mason-Tech air struts. May be open to other brands. e-mail me at [email protected] or im me. Thanks


----------



## PoohDizzle (May 28, 2009)

WTB: Switch box, gauges, and struts for a mkiv golf


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*wtb Mark4 front bags*

im looking for either mason tech, or bagyards.. (new models)

i have cash in hand... im doing this because i hate their customer service, and down want to wait for the stone age..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

WTB: 

3 gal tank
400c viair compressor
bags for coils


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

WTT Rear Masontech sleeved Firestone bags for Bagyard or something similar that include a top cup

Edit: for MkV


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*WTT: OEM Porsche Twists for Full MKIV Air Ride Kit*

I have a set of OEM Porsche Twists that I would like to trade for a full MKIV Air Ride Setup. Here is the link to my wheels FS Thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-FS-OEM-18in-Porsche-Twists-Fresh-Powdercoat


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

*WTB*

WTB: Im looking for a complete mk3 bag kit, thanks


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

wtb complete mk4 setup. on a budget so want used and cheap. but in good working order!


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking to trade my Slam Specialties RE-5 bags with Dorbritz brackets with less than 300 miles on them for Firestone sleeve bags for a MKIV


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Put my car on the ground.*

*anyone who has a REAR MK3 strut set-up // any brand // MANAGEMENT PIECES WELCOME // let me know as i will take them off your hands. 

dead serious // pm or text 2405050215. :thumbup:*


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Stroller project...*

Looking for manual paddle valves
1/4" distribution block
fill valve thing
1/4" line (need about 12') or any other various 1/4" fittings
1 gallon tank


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

looking to buy a air ride set up for my mkv. I'm very new to Air Ride, so could i mix and match bags?


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*WTB: Front air struts for mkv, One 3/8 asco electrical valve.*

Looking for only one electrical 3/8 asco valve and front air struts for a mkv (masontech, airlift, bagyards anything). You can text me if anything, need it asap i'm in ny. 7185105517.


----------



## thekingCREOLE (May 30, 2009)

WTB: Complete MKV Jetta Air Ride Setup. PM all offers please. willing to put out the cash for a good system.


----------



## Seask (Sep 6, 2009)

*Wtb: Full air ride set up for a mkiv r32*

Title says it all Full MKIV R32 air ride set up Have cash!!!! Lots of it!!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

WTB *FRONT*bag over coils/air struts. PM me for details, and a price.:thumbup:

Is for MKIV R32


----------



## swiftvision (Dec 28, 2003)

Looking for MKV Jetta setup, complete!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*mk5 masontech air ride*

FS: mk5 mason tech newer style air ride. front and rear bags. new designed upper strut hat. pretty low miles. rears are firestone sleeve bags. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Mike_1 (Dec 16, 2009)

WTB: easystreet auto pilot and hardware. thanks!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

WTB: Digital pressure gauge(s) with senders!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

*WTT Firestone Rear Airbags with MK4 Hardware for Some MK4 Stubby mirrors(125mm)*

I have some firestone rolling sleeve bags that i would like to trade for some stubby mirrors(125mm). pm me with your email for pics! also i have a 5 gal 5 port air tank for sale for $60 shipped.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*WTB: mkiv Mason-Tech front struts*


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

WTB: easystreet auto pilot and hardware and 2 444c or 480c compressors


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

wtb: 2 SS re-5's on the cheaaaap. pm me please.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

WTB 5 gallon air tank and compressor(s)


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

*WTB: FRONT BAGS/STRUTS mk4*

Looking to buy, front mk4 bag/strut. Let me know what you have. Thanks need this asap! also! Thanks! Cash of course  email me [email protected] Located in SF. TEXT/CALL 415-608-4167 thanks! throw me anything!


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking to trade my alphards for an air setup for my b5.5. Possibly just the management setup (analog management package, accuair switchspeed package, etc.) 

here is my for sale thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4942854-FS-Mercedes-Benz-Alphards-(Fresh)


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

WTB: Mason tech fronts!!


----------



## airtona (Jul 10, 2010)

*wtb air management*

looking for complete air management, valve ( accuair would be preferred) tank or tanks depending on size, gauges or auto pilot controller, compressors, switch box 

looking for something in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Anton.V (Feb 25, 2010)

*Passat b6*

looking for a full air ride suspension kit .. for my b6 4motion ??


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

WTB digital gauges with senders or trade plus cash for analog gauges


----------



## tuckin15 (Oct 22, 2008)

looking for valves, gauges, some air line, and aero bags.
have stuff to trade and some cash please pm me if you got anything 

thanks


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*WTB (4) 2/8 valves*


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

WTT: 1 Brand new Airlift lifestyle bag for UV Aero sport bags (plus cash if needed).


----------



## buchstuke (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a used air ride controller setup for sale, made by Auto Pilot. It was in a car for 9,000 miles. 

Kit includes: 

-Digital controller 
-Digital controller ECU 
-Pressure sensors 
-Solenoid harness 
-Ethernet cable 
-Inline fuse 
-Extra fuses and fittings 

The kit retails for $650 brand new. Price is $500 shipped.


----------



## GreenMachine22 (Jul 19, 2010)

WHEELS!!! BBS CH's 18x8.5, 5x100 clean kept set! looking to get full mk4 Air Ride set up. PM me


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*please help please*

WTB 
aerosports... 
cash in hand you could be my best friend 
new or used. someone has something please help me please. 
Thanks Steven.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

WTB 
MK4/TT struts...mason or bagyard. 
hit me up


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Open road tuning mk4 ashtray dual gauge pod*

Up for sale is my Open road tuning mk4 ashtray dual gauge pod, perfect condition, never used, been sitting in my basement for a year. 

$50 shipped


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

wtt my bag over coils for mt or by for a mk4 jetta or wtb some mt or by lmk what you got 16605255429 or pm me thanks


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*WTB complete mk3 bag setup*

WTB complete mk3 bag setup PM me if anyones got anything


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

*WTB Air fllter housing for viair 480c*

Let me know if you got some spare parts for a 480c.


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

WTB UVair bag over strut front bags. New or used. need them ASAP.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*WTT Airride Setup for *NEW* Coilovers*

Yo!
Here is my setup
Uvair bags up front on bilstein pss9 coilovers
Bagyard supreme bags on the rear with bilstein pss9 shocks.
2 viair 200 compressors.
2, 3 gallon air tanks (Black, but needs to be painted)
Autopiolet digital controller and full management system
Custom manifold and 2 watertraps attached to the tanks.
includes all fittings and lines.

The bad

The front right bag has a slow leak, and it leaks out to 0 when the car is stationary, and you have to give it some air every now and then when your driving... the car still drives fine when its at 0 psi just cause its not a super low drop... I could drive all around town at 0 psi in the front, the bags just need to be checked out... the rear bags are in good shape, you just might want to spend 200$ on some new bags upfront, other than the tanks needing to be painted this setup has ran me with no problems for 8 months of daily driving. The car was stored during the last winter so the setup has not seen cold temperatures. my setup was about 2500$ and im willing to part it out for some new PSS9 coilovers or some low miles KWV3's

This air ride setup was on a Mk4 R32. please keep that in mind


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

trade me mk4 front struts and/or rear bags for my mk1 rabbit gti project. 70% complete


----------



## brOkeStaTus (Apr 2, 2008)

WTB:: *SINGLE* UV aerosport bag


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

WTB Used mk4 mason tech or bagyard front air struts for ~ 600 bucks. PM me


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

found some


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

WTB: 
Airlift Manifold


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*WTT Full MKV Interior*

I have a steering wheel with airbag, both front seats and rear bench up for grabs. I picked up a MKVI interior and need to sell this. *I WILL NOT SHIP DUE TO SIZE AND WEIGHT.* I live in the Northern VA/DC area. This interior has been in the car for 50k miles and is in perfect shape. No tares stains nor smoking in the car. I am looking to get a trade of equal value of 1300 OBO for the loot. 










































*I will be at vag-fair and can bring it there.*


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

WTT: mk3 pss9 coilovers for ur mk3 air ride.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*WTB: Old style Air Lift struts (mk4)*

As the title states, I am looking for a set of the old style Air Lift struts for my mk4. I will trade my Raceland/Uvair setup if that is of any interest to the seller.


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

*WTB: Complete Setup*

Hello,
I am looking for a complete setup for a MKiv? or help with piecing one together..
Pm me with what you got! Thanks


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

*looking for full air ride kit for my mk3.*

like the title says, looking for a full air ride set-up. thanks pm me if interested in trading +cash for some pss9 coilover.s


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

*WTB: New style mason techs, Bombers, or aerosport replacement bags! MKIV*

I am looking for some front struts to replace the ones i currently have because as soon as i aired them up for the first time they both started pissing air out of the bottom where the metal band is on the bottom of an aerosport!
Ideally i would like some bombers but show me what you got cause worst comes to worst i will just get new bags for my struts i have now!
Thanks for looking, and please help me out i need new fronts ASAP


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Anyone have a pancake tank they want to trade for a 5 gallon 8 port tank? Or want to sell a pancake tank CHEAP?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still looking for some front air struts. Get at meeeee


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

pm'd


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

WTT: Looking into trading my RARE BBS Pininfarina's for a complete air set up.17/8 out front, 17/10 in the rear. comes with 25mm adapters and all the hardware. These are literally the only set of these wheels i've seen on the forums and get many looks. Let me know:thumbup:


----------

